# International B414 (Gas) issues



## Ccrab (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have a B414. Since I've owned it there has always been something causing it to miss and run kid of crappy off an on. It never stalls but I swear sometimes it's about too. So I thought that this year I would like to get to the bottom of it. I was going to do a complete tune up on it but I'm not sure what distributor it has because both sets of points I bought wouldn't work. I was hoping posting a picture here might give me an idea. Another thought I had was that it might be the carburetor. I got to thinking it might be a fuel problem causing it instead of the distributor. I am not having much luck determining exactly which carb kit I need to buy. Any help I can get with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, welcome to the forum!
Have a look at Tractordata and get the engine type BC-144 and the serial number. Seems they may have changed a few things, around serial number 6343. Serial numbers and model numbers, etc., are important to get the correct parts.
In the mean time, have you checked to see what kind of spark you are getting? Have a look to see if your distributor has an oil cup that needs a shot of oil from time to time to let the distributor work as it should. If it does, give it a squirt or two.


----------



## Ccrab (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey there pogobill, thank you for the reply. I will defiantly check out tractor data. That is the issue I've ran into is that there are many different configurations of these older tractors and that's not even taking account what any of the previous owners did. I haven't done much of anything except changing the spark plugs and recently the battery. Honestly I'm at best a very armature mechanic. I will do some more research though. I did see it has a Zenith carb, now I just need to see how many different Zeniths were used on these throughout the years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There may be a tag on the side of the distributor with the make and model numbers on it.
Here's one like your, could even be the same. Shows where a tag might be located.
This one is for sale as well.
Opps.....








My Bad!!
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...41333/farmall-international-3044213r91-40748a


----------



## Ccrab (Jul 22, 2015)

I will definitely check for a tag. I was hoping I could see something from the pictures since I knew I had most sides covered but alas I could not. I'll look closer. I don't see the one you are referring to though.


----------



## Ccrab (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I finally got out to take a look at the tractor and the distributor. You are correct bill, there is a tag on it but it's facing directly at the engine block so I can't see what it says. I tried to put my phone down and get a pic but I just can't seem to get a clear one that I can read what it says. I'm not brave enough to remove it in fear of not being able to put it back correctly. I am going to try a mirror today when I get home. I do apologize for the delay, things have gotten a bit crazy lately. I would say it looks a lot like the one in the picture you posted though. I don't know if there is only one model Lucas distributor. It would be great if that was the case. I've attached the best picture I got.


----------



## John Stanley (May 28, 2020)

Ccrab said:


> Well I finally got out to take a look at the tractor and the distributor. You are correct bill, there is a tag on it but it's facing directly at the engine block so I can't see what it says. I tried to put my phone down and get a pic but I just can't seem to get a clear one that I can read what it says. I'm not brave enough to remove it in fear of not being able to put it back correctly. I am going to try a mirror today when I get home. I do apologize for the delay, things have gotten a bit crazy lately. I would say it looks a lot like the one in the picture you posted though. I don't know if there is only one model Lucas distributor. It would be great if that was the case. I've attached the best picture I got.
> View attachment 56367


oops, sorry about that, Yeah I'm a newbe. Just joined the forum today. 
I was looking for some info on my B414 clutch, when I came across your post. I bought mine about a year ago to do some bush hogging in Arkansas. It's a great little machine. I had some running issues when I first got it, and through a little research found that the B414 was assembled in Britain. Mine has a Lucas distributor and has the screw-in tops for the spark plug wires. They were also assembled with Delco dist. I have the Zenith carb and as long I shut the fuel off when I park it the is no problems. Check the timing, as that seemed to be my cause of poor running.


----------



## Ccrab (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info John. I also love it, except for the manual steering though. I will take you advice and check the timing. If I could get this machine to run nice and smooth I'd love it even more. Thanks again!


----------



## verob414 (May 20, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I have owned a gas B414 almost 20 years. Great tractor. If rebuilding the engine with sleeves, use the diesel rebuild kit, you will gain cubic inches and save about $1500. The compression difference is in the head. Also ditch the points and go to electronic, like pertronix or crane. Also changed the generator over to a one wire alternator. Last I had alot of running issues due to ignition switches, they would collect water, corrode and the tractor would cut off. I switched to an atv style with a covered key, no more problems. Now if I could find a good hood.


----------

